# WA Entered Apprentice



## imxbx (Apr 20, 2017)

Greetings!
I'll be receiving my Entered Apprentice degree the 24th of April, I'm beyond excited.
My Masonic journey started at the age of 14 with my first cognizant exposure to the craft coming in the form of a short story by Bro. Kipling: The Man Who Would Be King. I had often played with my grandfathers Masonic cufflinks and various other little items he left with my grandmother. I was extremely close with her seeing as my grandfather passed roughly a year before my birth. When I made the connection I immediately became interested in the craft. I did a lot of studying, always being careful to avoid anything that might reveal anything within the ceremonies: I was much more interested in the philosophical positions of the Masons as opposed to their actual secrets. I consider myself religiously eclectic and have felt that way for most of my life, drawing from many different faiths and philosophies, a large part of why the craft appeals to me. Traditional church seems to lack the education I crave, as I feel the GAOTU makes himself evident in his creation, and by studying that creation I can gain a greater understanding of Him (very Pantheist). Anyway I've been lurking around here for quite some time but considering I'll be receiving my first degree Monday now seemed like a good time to grab an account and introduce myself.
Only question: I was planning on reading the corresponding chapters in Duncan's Masonic Ritual as well as Morals and Dogma as I move through my degrees, thoughts? I was also wondering if reading a Bridge to Light will spoil anything for me, as I want to preserve the experience for when I go into the SR, it looks like an awesome read just don't want to wait! 
For those curious I am at Lakeside Lodge #258


----------



## imxbx (Apr 20, 2017)

Also, I've been reading Hall's The Lost Keys of Freemasonry and loving it, the introduction resonated so much with the things I have always believed.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## goomba (Apr 20, 2017)

I read the degree work prior to petitioning so I can't condemn you if you do.  With that said going through the degrees is totally different than reading about them.  Compare jumping from a plane vs reading about sky diving.

Welcome to the site and the fraternity.


----------



## imxbx (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Goomba! I don't plan on reading anything prior to experiencing it rather coinciding with the experience. What I'm really curious about is a Bridge to Light, it appears to have all the SR degrees but I'm not sure as I'm scared to dig in too deep and spoil the surprise.
Also any advice on suit vs tux, tie vs bow tie?


EA @ Lakeside Lodge #258


----------



## goomba (Apr 20, 2017)

Attire will be lodge specific.  You'll have to ask the lodge you are going to join.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 20, 2017)

Welcome and congratulations! In my opinion you should not read anything that is ritual specific before your degrees. If you do it will not be as new and exciting for you.


----------



## imxbx (Apr 20, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Welcome and congratulations! In my opinion you should not read anything that is ritual specific before your degrees. If you do it will not be as new and exciting for you.



As I said I plan on reading them as I receive them, as in after having received the degree I'll read the corresponding chapters in Morals & Dogma and Duncan's.


EA @ Lakeside Lodge #258


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 20, 2017)

imxbx said:


> As I said I plan on reading them as I receive them, as in after having received the degree I'll read the corresponding chapters in Morals & Dogma and Duncan's.


Very good!


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 21, 2017)

First, congratulations!
Second, please slow down, quickly. There is no need to try to study more prior to your degrees. You have decades to study after.
Third, Duncan's. Odds are it is different than your ritual, and the last thing you need when you're learning a ritual is to read another version. It's harder to unlearn a word than to learn it. I still tend to get NM in my CA. Thank goodness I'm not trying to learn Emulation seriously yet.
My advice is to take this last week before your Initiation and reflect on everything you've told us about why you want this. Reflect on what you offer Masonry. Save the reading for when you can see it with different eyes.


----------



## goomba (Apr 21, 2017)

I can echo what Brother JC says.  It is extremely hard to unlearn.


----------



## imxbx (Apr 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> First, congratulations!
> Second, please slow down, quickly. There is no need to try to study more prior to your degrees. You have decades to study after... Save the reading for when you can see it with different eyes.



Appreciate the advice and I actually agree, I've been enjoying doing the research but I know it will have much more impact once I've received at least my EA Degree. I have a tendency to go full tilt on something when I'm enjoying learning about a topic but I'd hate to deprive myself of gaining the most from it.


----------

